# suushie_maniac's BLD database - one application for all your letterpair needs



## suushiemaniac (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey all,

I'm glad to announce my newly created BLD database  It's an application for everything related to BLD algorithms and letterpairs, here are some screenshots:
*12/24 NEW!* Major rewrite in JavaFX!
This also allows for an online version, however I'm having troubles compiling it. Some of the more experienced Java users please have a look here: StackOverflow






The main screen. Use the mouse wheel while hovering over the letters to cycle through them.





Commutator input with setup moves and cancelation detection! Hint: Use SHIFT+Add-Button to enter an algorithm in non-commutator-form 





Custom color selection with even more colors than thecubicle.us 

Detailed features list: (*12/24 NEW!*)


Spoiler




Draws small rectangles in the pieces' colors!
Custom lettering schemes! Custom letters and symbols like Ô, Ê, <, * and others also supported!
Detects and shows inverses for already entered cases!
Detects "impossible" cycles! (like UFR to RUF)
Letter pair image support!
Update and delete algorithms!
Practice via the "Hide" button!
And the best of it all: *DATABASES!* Export your own algorithms to share them with your fellow cubers or import and have a look at the algorithms of all the WR holders! *12/24 NEW* The database format has changed. Please download this tool and run it in the same folder where your "BLDtrainer.h2.db" (rename if necessary) is located.




Download link: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28414024/BLD-DB-fx.jar
*12/24 NEW* The database format has changed. Please download this tool and run it in the same folder where your "BLDtrainer.h2.db" (rename if necessary) is located.

Please either report any error to me via PM (with a little description so that I can try to reconstruct them) or keep them for your personal error/bug collection 

Enjoy, and happy cubing!
suushie_maniac

P.S.: If anyone is interested in the source code (Java), feel free to ask for it. But beware, I'm not a professional programmer and thus the code might be completely over-complicated...


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 23, 2014)

Very cool! Thanks for writing such a neat program!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 24, 2014)

Looks like a nice idea. We can haz web version? :-D


----------



## suushiemaniac (Jul 24, 2014)

Basically yes, but I have no idea how to realise this. I can write a separate export function for the database, but I have no webserver or any online programming experience whatsoever 
The program is written in Java FYI


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jul 25, 2014)

suushiemaniac said:


> Basically yes, but I have no idea how to realise this. I can write a separate export function for the database, but I have no webserver or any online programming experience whatsoever
> The program is written in Java FYI



I can do it. Just PM me the source code.


----------



## suushiemaniac (Aug 11, 2014)

Bump

I've added a few new features and fixed some bugs I managed to find. See original post for details!


----------



## pinser (Aug 11, 2014)

I'd prefer an online version.


----------



## whatsGravity (Aug 29, 2014)

Id like to see that source code if you could pm it to me.


----------



## suushiemaniac (Dec 24, 2014)

Bump

New features and a major internal rewrite! See OP for details.
Web version is possible now, but I need a) webspace, b) help solving a compilation problem before publishing

Also, merry christmas everyone!


----------

